# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  أوضاع الأسرى في السجون والمعتقلات الإسرئيلية ...

## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم








حذرت دراسة حول أوضاع الأسرى في السجون والمعتقلات الإسرائيلية، اليوم، من أن التمادي في قمعهم وإذلالهم، والتجاهل والتنكر لحقوقهم الأساسية، سيدفع بالشعب الفلسطيني لا محالة لخوض انتفاضة ثالثة عنوانها "إنتفاضة الأسرى".
ولفتت الدراسة، التي أعدها عبد الناصر عوني فروانة، المختص بقضايا الأسرى، إلى أنه منذ العام 1967 ولغاية الآن، اعتقلت قوات الإحتلال الإسرائيلي قرابة (700 ألف مواطن فلسطيني)، أي ما يعادل قرابة ( 25 % ) من عدد مواطني الأراضي الفلسطينية.
وأوضحت في هذا الصدد، أن هذه النسبة تعد أكبر نسبة في العالم، علاوةً على من تم اعتقالهم قبل هذا التاريخ، ومن اعتقلوا من الأراضي التي أحتلت عام 48، والآلاف من المواطنين العرب.
وشددت على أن أن الأمن والإستقرار في المنطقة لم ولن يتحقق يوماً إلا بالسلام القائم على العدل، الذي يبدأ بإنهاء الإحتلال وإطلاق سراح كافة الأسرى دون قيد أو شرط أو تمييز وفي مقدمتهم الأسرى القدامى، وضمن جدول زمني واضح وملزم.
وكان فروانة، قدم هذه الدراسة للمؤتمر الخامس لمؤسسة القدس الدولية، الذي عقد في العاصمة الجزائرية الجزائر، في الفترة ما بين 26-28 آذار- مارس الماضي، والتي تحمل عنوان " أوضاع الأسرى في سجون الاحتلال الإسرائيلي عامةً والأسرى المقدسيين خاصةً"، حيث شدد على أهمية مساندتهم ودعمهم والعمل على تحريرهم.
وأشارت إلى أنه رغم ضمّ الجزء الشّرقيّ من القدس لحدود دولة الاحتلال رسميّاً في الثامن والعشرون من حزيران - يونيو عام 1967، إلاّ أنّ المجتمع الدولي لم يعترف بهذا الضم، واعتبر هذا القسم أرضاً محتلّة شأنه شأن بقيّة أراضي الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة، التي احتُلّت عام 1967م، إلاّ أن السلطات المحتلّة فرضت قانوناً على مدينة القدس، وتعاملت مع سكّانها على أنّهم مقيمون دائمون لديها، لكنّهم لا يملكون حقّ المواطنة كبقيّة السكّان، ومنحتهم على هذا الأساس بطاقات الهويّة الزّرقاء، وتعني بطاقات إقامة دائمة، تجدد كل عشر سنوات، وتُسحب من صاحبها في حال "فشل" في إثبات أنه كان يقيم في القدس فعلاً طوال الفترة السابقة من خلال كشوف الضريبة وفواتير الضمان والماء والكهرباء.
وبينت الدراس أنه بناءً على الحالة القانونية، التي أعطاها الاحتلال لسكان القدس كمقيمين دائمين في دولة الاحتلال، فإنّه يعامل الأسرى المقدسيّين معاملة السجناء الإسرائيليين الجنائيين، ويعتبر سجنهم والأحكام الصادرة بحقهم شأناً داخليّاً، فلا يقبل إدخالهم في أيّ صفقةٍ لتبادل الأسرى، ولا يعطيهم حقوق أسرى الحرب، وفي نفس الوقت لا يمنحهم امتيازات السّجناء الإسرائيليين، بل يتعامل معهم بنفس الأساليب الوحشيّة واللاإنسانيّة، التي يعامل بها بقيّة الأسرى الفلسطينيين، فهم بذلك محرومون من حقّ المعاملة الدستوريّة، التي يحصل عليها السّجناء الإسرائيليّون، ومن جهة أخرى محرومون من امتياز الأسرى الفلسطينيين بالإفراج عنهم ضمن أيّ عمليّة تبادل أو في إطار المفاوضات السياسية، حتى أن اتفاق "أوسلو" وما تبعه من اتفاقيات، لم يأتي على ذكرهم باستثناء عملية التبادل عام 1985.
وأوضحت الدراسة، أن الأسرى المقدسيين يعانون أكثر، مما يعانيه باقي الأسرى، فهم ليسوا بمعزل عن باقي الأسرى، وإن كانت إدارة السجون تعمل أحياناً لعزلهم وتجميعهم بأقسام لوحدهم، وهذا الإجراء يواجه بالرفض والإحتجاج من كافة الأسرى، وأن الإحتلال الإسرائيلي استخدم ولا زال يستخدم الوسائل الأكثر دماراً ودموية دون مراعاة للجنس أو العمر، ودون تمييز ما بين سكان الضفة أو القطاع أو القدس، فالكل مستهدف.
وشدد فروانة في دراسته، على أن الاعتقالات التي شنتها ولازالت قوات الاحتلال لم تستثنِ أحداً، فلم تقتصر على فئة عمرية معينة أو شريحة محددة، حيث طالت رجالاً ونساءً وأطفالاً وشيوخاً، أمهات وزوجات، كما وطالت أطباء ومحامين وطلاب .
إلخ، ولم يبقَ هناك عائلة في فلسطين إلا و اعتقل أحد أبنائها، بل وطالت الاعتقالات في بعض الأحيان عائلات بأكملها.
ونوه إلى أن معظم تلك الاعتقالات تتم في ساعات الليل، من خلال اقتحام المنازل وتفتيشها بعنجهية واتلاف وتخريب محتوياتها ، بالإضافة إلى تحويل المعابر الحدودية والداخلية والحواجز العسكرية المنتشرة بكثافة على الطرقات ومداخل المخيمات والمدن إلى كمائن لاصطياد المواطنين .
وأضاف بأن هناك اعتقالات تتم في وضح النهار من خلال اجتياح المدن والقرى والمخيمات وحتى المؤسسات العامة والمدارس والمستشفيات والأماكن المقدسة هي الأخرى اقتُحمت ودُنست، تحت غطاء جوي من الطائرات الحربية وإطلاق الرصاص بغزارة بهدف اختطاف المواطنين، وأحياناً أخرى يتخللها هدم منازل واقتلاع أشجار وتدمير محال تجارية ومركبات خصوصية، وفي كثير من الأحيان، استخدمت قوات الاحتلال المواطنين الفلسطينيين العزل كدروع بشرية أثناء عمليات الاعتقال.
ولفت إلى استخدام المنازل والمؤسسات العامة، وحتى المدارس كأماكن اعتقال واحتجاز للمواطنين، وفي أحياناً أخرى تم تجميعهم في حفر كبيرة حفرت خصيصاً لهذا الغرض، كما حصل في بيت حانون شمال قطاع غزة أواخر العام الماضي، كما لم يسلم الصيادون من الإعتقال، حيث تم اعتراض مراكب الصيد الفلسطينية في عرض البحر، واعتقال الكثير من الصيادين.
وتطرق إلى قضية إختطاف النواب والوزراء، مشيراً إلى إقدام قوات الاحتلال منذ أواخر حزيران- يونيو من الماضي على اختطاف ( 10 وزراء) لا يزال منهم (4وزراء) رهن الاعتقال، إضافةً إلى اختطاف العشرات من النواب في المجلس التشريعي، لايزال منهم ( 25 نائباً) في سجون الإحتلال، وقدمتهم أمام محاكمات عسكرية جائرة، موضحاً أن هناك (10 نواب) معتقلين من قبل، وخاضوا الانتخابات وهم خلف القضبان.
وشدد في هذا الصدد، على أن اختطاف واستمرار احتجاز هؤلاء النواب والوزراء، يشكل انتهاكاً فاضحاً لأبسط الأعراف والمواثيق الدولية ، وعدواناً سافراً على المؤسسات الشرعية الفلسطينية، وحقوق الإنسان وحصانة النواب والوزراء.
وأظهرت الدراسة أن غالبية الأسرى، هم من الشباب وغير المتزوجين، إذ أنه بالرغم من شمولية الفئات المستهدفة، إلاَ أن فئة الشباب كان لها النسبة الأكبر، وخاصةً ممن تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين ( 18-30 عاماً )، وأن قرابة ثلاثة أرباع المعتقلين ( 74 % ) هم من غير المتزوجين.
وبينت أنه يوجد في سجون ومعتقلات الإحتلال الإسرائيلي الآن ( 10400 أسير)، ووراء كل منهم أحبة وأصدقاء، أطفال وأمهات يتجرعون ألم الفراق ومرارة الحرمان, و لكلٌ منهم قصصه وحكاياته، فمنهم ( 8828 أسير) من الضفة الغربية، و( 850 أسير ا) من قطاع غزة، و( 525 أسيرا) من القدس، و( 142 أسيرا) من أراضي عام 1948، والعشرات من المعتقلين العرب من لبنان وسوريا والأردن ومصر، لافتةً، إلى أنه في الأشهر الأخيرة اعتقلت قوات الإحتلال الإسرائيلي العشرات من المواطنين المصريين بتهم مختلفة، ووضعتهم في عدة سجون.
وأوضحت أنه يوجد من بين الأسرى ( 118 أسيرة) و( 330 طفلاً) تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 12- 18 عاماً، بالإضافة للمئات من كبار السن، وأن من بين هؤلاء الأسرى، منهم ( 525 أسيراً) من القدس، من ضمنهم ( 6 أسيرات)، و(12 طفلاً)، أي ما نسبته 5 %، وأن ( 5110 أسرى) من هؤلاء الأسرى محكومون أي ما نسبته 49.2 % ، و( 800 أسير ) محكومين إدارياً وبدون تهمة أي مانسبته 7.7 % ، أما الموقوفين فعددهم ( 4484 ) ونسبتهم 43.1%.
وكشفت أن جميع هؤلاء الأسرى اعتقلوا خلال إنتفاضة الأقصى، باستثناء ( 553 أسيرا) أي ما نسبته 5.3 % معتقلون منذ ما قبل الإنتفاضة، التي اندلعت في 28 أيلول سبتمبر 2000، موزعين على قرابة ثلاثين سجناً ومعتقلاً ومركز توقيف، كسجن نفحة وعسقلان وبئر السبع، ومعتقلات النقب وعوفر و مجدو. . . إلخ، وأن هذه السجون والمعتقلات موزعة على كافة الأراضي الفلسطينية، حيث لم تعد هناك بقعة في فلسطين إلاَّ وأقيم عليها سجناً ، أو معتقلاً أو مركز توقيف.
وذكرت أن هذه السجون عبارة عن مبانٍ وغرف صغيرة ومعتمة، باستثناء نافذة صغيرة جداً، يتخللها القضبان الحديدية وشبكة من الاسلاك الحديدية، و تفتقر تلك الغرف للهواء اللازم للتنفس بسبب الازدحام، وتكدس عشرات السجناء في غرفة واحدة، أما المعتقلات فهي عبارة عن خيم ممزقة تالفة ومحاطة بالأسلاك والجنود المدججين بالسلاح وهي أشبه بالمعتقلات إبان النازية، وبكل الأحوال فالسجون والمعتقلات أعدت خصيصاً كبدائل لأعواد المشانق وتحكمها وتديرها عقلية واحدة، فالحياة بداخلها قاسية جداً.
وأكدت أن هذه السجون والمعتقلات، تشهد أوضاعاً لاإنسانية، تتنافى وأبسط الحقوق الإنسانية، من كافة النواحي كالتعذيب المميت والإهمال الطبي المتعمد، وسوء التغذية كماً ونوعاً، والحرمان من زيارة الأهل ومواصلة التعليم، وشحة المياه الساخنة ومواد التنظيف، وقساوة المعامل ، والتفتيشات الاستفزازية والإعتداءات المتكررة بالعصى والغاز المسيل للدموع، والعبث بحاجياتهم ومصادرتها أحياناً تحت حجج واهية، إضافةً إلى التحرش ****** والاغتصاب أحياناً، والتفتيش العاري أثناء التنقل ما بين السجون أو إلى المحاكم، والعزل الإنفرادي في زنزانة إنفرادية لفترات طويلة لتصل لسنوات طوال، وفرض الغرامات المالية واستقطاعها من رصيد الأسير، أو من رصيد تنظيمه وذلك لأتفه الأسباب.
ونوهت الدراسة، كذلك إلى حرمان الأسرى من تأدية الشعائر الدينية بحرية، وانتهاك حقوقهم الشخصية، عبر مراقبتهم الدائمة من خلال وضع كاميرات وأجهزة تنصت في بعض الأقسام، كما حدث في بعض السجون، أو من خلال التجوال الدائم للحراس، مشيرةً إلى أن ما نشر عن سجن "أبو غريب" في العراق، يحصل في سجون الإحتلال الإسرائيلي، منذ عقود ولكن بلا تصوير، وبلا رقابة وشهود، وذكرت بما نشرته صحيفة واشنطن بوست في تقرير مفصل لها بعد فضيحة "أبو غريب" وعلى صفحتها الأولى بأن ما يحدث في السجون الإسرائيلية للأسرى الفلسطينيين والعرب أكثر سوءاً مما حدث في " أبو غريب".
وأضاف: أنه في الذكرى الأولى لفضيحة "أبو غريب" أقدم السجانون الإسرائيليون في قسم 7 في سجن هشارون الإسرائيلي المخصص للأسرى الأطفال في أواخر نيسان- إبريل 2005على التقاط صور فاضحة للأطفال الأسرى وهم عراة، وهددتهم بها بهدف قمع اضرابهم، وبعدها بأيام قليلة جرت اعتداءات على المصحف وتدنيسه من قبل حراس المعتقل المدججين بالسلاح في معتقل "مجدو"، وفي حزيران- يونيو من نفس العام اقتحمت وحدة " نحشون " غرف الأسرى في سجن نفحة، وارتكبت جريمة تمثلت بقيام عناصرها بتدنيس القرآن الكريم، وداسوا عليه بأقدامهم بشكل متعمد ومزقوه، وفي سبتمبر- ايلول من نفس العام أيضاً تعرض مجموعة من الأسرى في سجن " المسكوبية " الى التعرية الكاملة من ملابسهم أمام عيون بعضهم البعض وأصبحوا كما خلقهم ربهم، من قبل وحدة " نحشون " الذين لم يكتفوا بذلك، بل انهالوا عليهم بالضرب المبرح بالعصي والهراوات وبأرجلهم وبساطيرهم على جميع أنحاء أجسامهم، مما أحدث إصاباتٍ كثيرة بينهم. وصاحبَ عملية الاعتداء صراخ وشتائم بذيئة ونابية بحق الأسرى، وشتم الذات الإلهية ، وبعد ذلك وضعوا الأسرى بجانب بعضهم البعض وهم عراة، وقاموا بوضع أسير فوق أسير آخر وهم عراة، مما يذكر بالمشاهد الأليمة التي حدثت في سجن "أبو غريب" في العراق ، وكأنهم يحتفلون بالذكرى السنوية الأولى لفضيحة "أبو غريب" على طريقتهم الخاصة.
وفيما يتعلق بأثار جدار الفصل العنصري على الأسرى وذويهم، أوضحت الدراسة أن "الجدار" أمتد ليشمل الأسرى، فاستبدل الشبك الحديدي، الذي يفصل ما بين الأسير وذويه، بحاجز زجاجي واتسعت المسافة الفاصلة ما بين الطرفين إلى عشرات السنتيمترات، وأن الحديث فيما بينهم يتم عبر سماعة هاتف، وهذا حرم الأسير من ملامسة أصابع أمه وأطفاله، وبات الحديث يتم بين الطرفين بصعوبة بالغة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

واستطردت الدراسة تقول: "ومنذ أن فُرض الحصار الظالم على الشعب الفلسطيني منتصف 2006 ، لجأت إدارة مصلحة السجون لتطبيقه على الأسرى، من خلال مصادرة أموالهم وإغلاق حسابات الكثير منهم، وحرمتهم من تلقي الأموال من ذويهم، مما أدى إلى تفاقم معاناتهم وحرمانهم من شراء احتياجاتهم الأساسية من مقصف السجن، نظراً للنقص الحاد في المواد الغذائية وغيرها المقدمة من ادارة السجون، لافتةً إلى أن أسعار تلك الاحتياجات في مقصف السجن مرتفعة جداً وهي أشبه بأسعار مناطق سياحية من الدرجة الأولى.

*الأسرى القدامى :*
وبالنسة للأسـرى القدامى، بينت الدراسة أن هناك ( 367 أسيراً) معتقلين منذ ما قبل توقيع اتفاق "أوسلو"، وهم ما يطلق عليم الأسرى القدامى، حيث إن أقلهم أمضى في السجن ثلاثة عشر عاماً، وأكثرهم أمضى ثلاثين عاماً، وهم ممن استثنتهم العملية السياسية ومجمل الإفراجات، التي تمت بعد "أوسلو" وهم من مناطق جغرافية مختلفة، بل ومنهم أيضاً من بلدان عربية شقيقة، فمنهم ( 144 ) من الضفة الغربية، و( 141 ) من قطاع غزة، و( 51 ) من القدس، و( 22 ) من أراضي الـ 1948، وأسير واحد من لبنان و( 4 ) من الجولان، و( 4 ) من الأردن.
وأشارت إلى أن الأسير الفلسطيني سعيد وجيه العتبة من نابلس، يعتبر عميد الأسرى عموماً وأقدمهم، فهومعتقل منذ 29-7- 1977م ، أي معتقل منذ قرابة 30 عاماً، وأما بالنسبة لأسرى القدس فأقدمهم الأسير فؤاد قاسم الرازم، المعتقل منذ 30-1-1980 أي منذ قرابة 27 عاماً، فيما يعتبر الأسير سامي خالد يونس أقدم اسرى أراضي الـ 48، وأكبرهم سناً، وهو معتقل منذ 5-1-1983 أي منذ 24 عاماً ، وعمره الآن تجاوز السبعين عاماً، أما بالنسبة لأسرى قطاع غزة فأقدمهم هو الأسير سليم علي الكيال، وهو معتقل منذ 30-5-1983، أي منذ قرابة 24 عاماً.
وبالنسبة للأسرى العرب المعتقلون منذ ما قبل أوسلو فعددهم ( 9 ) أسرى وهم: الأسير سمير سامي على قنطار معتقل منذ 22/4/1979م ، من لبنان، وهو أقدمهم ومعتقل منذ 28 عاماً، ويعتبر عميد الأسرى العرب، وقد رفضت الحكومة الإسرائيلية الإفراج عنه ضمن صفقة التبادل عام 1985 مع الجبهة الشعبية القيادة العامة، كما رفضت الإفراج عنه في يناير- كانون الثاني 2004 ضمن عملية التبادل، التي جرت مع حزب الله ، بالرغم أنها أفرجت عن 24 معتقلاً لبنانياً كانوا معتقلين لديها.
وأوضحت أن مجمل من أمضوا أكثر من خمسة عشر عاماً من الأسرى القدامى، هم ( 195 ) أسيراً ولا زالوا في الأسر ، منهم ( 31 ) أسيراً من القدس، ومن هؤلاء ( 64 ) أسيراً أمضوا أكثرمن عشرين عاماً ، منهم ( 12 ) أسيرا من القدس، ومنهم أيضاً ثمانية أسرى أمضوا أكثر من ربع قرن ، ومنهم الأسير المقدسي فؤاد الرازم المعتقل منذ 26 عاماً، أما بالنسبة لأسرى القدس بشكل خاص فيوجد من بين هؤلاء ( 31 ) أسيراً أمضوا أكثر من 15 عاماً.
وبالنسبة للأسـيرات، بينت الدراسة أن دولة الإحتلال، اعتقلت على مدار سني احتلالها لفلسطين الآلاف من المواطنات الفلسطينيات، ويوجد الآن ( 118 أسيرة)، منهن أمهات وآنسات وفتيات قاصرات تقل أعمارهن عن 18 عاماً، وثلاث أسيرات ( 3 ) وضعت كل منهن مولودها داخل الأسر خلال انتفاضة الأقصى في ظروف قاسية، وهن ميرفت طه وقد تحررت ، ومنال غانم ، وسمر صبيح.
ولفتت إلى أن حالات الولادة داخل السجون لم تتم بشكل طبيعي ولم تحظَ بالحد الأدنى من الرعاية الطبية، وتتم تحت حراسة عسكرية وأمنية مشددة، وهي مكبلة الأيدي والأرجل بالأصفاد المعدنية، ولم يتم إزالة هذه القيود إلاّ أثناء العملية فقط، وأن وهؤلاء المواليد لا يحظون بأية رعاية تذكر، بل يحرمون من أبسط حقوق الطفولة، وأحياناً تصادر حاجياتهم الخاصة وألعابهم الصغيرة، وأحياناً أخرى يتم معاقبة الأسيرات بسبب بكاء وصراخ هؤلاء الأطفال.
وكشفت أن الأسيرات يحتجزن في أماكن لا تراعى فيها احتياجاتهن الخاصة أوجنسهن، كما ويعشن في ظروف قاسية ويتعرضن لمعاملة لا إنسانية ومهينة، وتفتيشات استفزازية وعارية مذلة ومهينة من قبل السجانين والسجانات، وأنهن كثيراً ما خضن اضرابات عن الطعام كشكل من أشكال النضال، للحصول على حقوقهن المسلوبة أو لأجل كرامتهن، التي تنتهك يومياً من قبل السجانين والسجانات، كما وصدر بحق العديد منهن أحكاماً بالسجن مدى الحياة عدة مرات، كالأسيرة أحلام التميمي المحكوم عليها بالسجن مدى الحياة 16 مرة، والأسيرة قاهرة السعدي من جنين، وهي أم لأربعة أطفال ومحكوم عليها بالسجن مدى الحياة 3 مرات و30 سنة وغيرهن الكثيرات.

*الأسرى الأطفال :*
وفيما يتعلق بالأطفال الأسرى، بينت الدراسة أن قوات الاحتلال لم ترحم الأطفال ولم تستثنيهم من الإعتقالات، حيث اعتقلت منذ احتلالها لفلسطين الآلاف من الأطفال الفلسطينيين، غير آبهة بأعمارهم أو احتياجاتهم الخاصة، ولا حتى بمصيرهم ومستقبلهم، وتتعامل معهم " كمشاريع ارهابيين " يجب القضاء عليهم وهم في المهد، ومن هذا المنطلق أذاقتهم أصناف مختلفة من التعذيب الجسدي والنفسي، والإساءة والإهانة والتحرش الجنسي، وأحياناً الاعتداء ******.
وأشارت إلى أنه خلال انتفاضة الأقصى، إعتقلت قرابة ( 6000 )طفل)، بقى منهم في الأسر لحتى الآن ( 330 طفلا )، بالإضافة للمئات ممن اعتقلوا وهم أطفال وتجاوزوا سن 18 داخل السجن ولا يزالون في الأسر، وأنهم يعانون كالأسرى الكبار من الظروف القاسية و الإهمال الطبي المتعمد، والتحرش ****** ، والانقطاع عن العالم الخارجي، و الحرمان من زيارة الأهالي ومن مواصلة تعليمهم . . إلخ وهذا كله يؤثر سلباً على مستقبلهم، كما أن المحاكم العسكرية الإسرائيلية هي الأخرى لا تراعي طفولتهم، فمنهم من صدر بحقه حكماً بالسجن لبضعة شهور ومنهم من يقضي حكماً بالسجن مدى الحياة.
وحول الأوضاع الصحيـة للأسرى، كشفت الدراسة أن الأسرى في سجون الاحتلال الإسرائيلي، يعيشون أوضاعاً صحية خطيرة، تهدد حياتهم ومستقبلهم، في ظل سياسة الإهمال الطبي المتبعة من قبل إدارة مصلحة السجون، وافتقار السجون والمعتقلات لعيادات حقيقية والنقص الحاد في الأدوية والأطباء المختصين، وعدم تقديم العلاج الناجع للأسرى المرضى كل حسب معاناته، وأنه يوجد الآن قرابة ( 1000 أسير)، يعانون من أمراض مختلفة كالغضروف، والضغط والسكري والقلب والروماتيزم وضعف النظر والمعدة. .إلخ ، ومن هؤلاء قرابة ( 150 أسيرا) أطفالاً وشيوخاً ونساءً يعانون من أمراض غاية في الخطورة، مثل أمراض القلب والسكري والسرطان، والفشل الكلوي والشلل ويحتاجون لعمليات عاجلة.
وذّكرت بأن وزارة الأسرى والمحررين، أبدت مراراً استعدادها لإرسال طواقم طبية مؤهلة لزيارة السجون وتقديم المساعدة الطبية للأسرى من استشارات وأدوية، وحتى إجراء عمليات جراحية عاجلة، إلا أن إدارة مصلحة السجون الإسرائيلية تمنع ذلك ولم تسمح لأطباء فلسطينيين بالدخول للسجون، والالتقاء بالأسرى، وخاصةً المرضى، كما ترفض إدخال الأدوية لهم، وأحياناً وبعد إلحاح تسمح بإدخالها وتحتجزها لديها لفترة طويلة، مما يفقدها قيمتها وصلاحيتها، مما يفاقم من معاناة الأسير، الذي يكون بحاجة ماسة وعاجلة إلى تلك الأدوية.
ونوهت إلى ما كشفت عنه عضو الكنيست الإسرائيلي، ورئيس لجنة العلوم البرلمانية الاسرائيلية داليا ايزيك، قبل بضع سنوات عن وجود (1000) تجربة لأدوية خطيرة تحت الاختبار الطبي تجري سنوياً على الأسرى الفلسطينيين والعرب في اسرائيل، كما كشفت ( أمي لفتات) رئيس شعبة الأدوية في وزارة الصحة الإسرائيلية أمام الكنيست في ذات الجلسة أن هناك زيادة سنوية قدرها 15% في حجم التصريحات، التي تمنحها وزارتها لإجراء المزيد من تجارب الأدوية الخطيرة على الفلسطينيين و العرب في السجون الإسرائيلية كل عام.
وأضافت بأن هناك العديد من الدراسات العلمية، أثبتت أن الأعراض والأمراض المزمنة والمستعصية والتي ظهرت على الأسرى المحررين لها علاقة بصورة دالة إحصائياً بخبرة السجن والتعذيب، ومنهم من ظهرت عليهم الأمراض بعد سنوات من التحرر، وهذا ما يؤدي إلى وفاة المئات منهم ، الأمر الذي يستدعي الاهتمام بهؤلاء المحررين وإجراء لهم فحوصات مستمرة كل بضعة شهور.

*التعذيب في السجون والمعتقلات :*
وفيما يتصل التعذيب في السجون والمعتقلات الإسرائيلية، أكدت الدراسة أن دولة الاحتلال، لا تزال تتصدر قائمة الدول، التي تمارس التعذيب علنية وصراحة، وهي تعتبر الوحيدة في العالم، التي شرعت التعذيب ومنحته الغطاء القانوني، ومنحت ممارسيه الحصانة من الملاحقة القضائية، ما دفعها إلى ممارسته رغم الآثار،التي تلحق بالمعتقلين وأيضاً وفاة العشرات منهم، كما ابتدعت أجهزتها الأمنية العشرات من أشكال التعذيب الجسدية والنفسية، واستشهد نتيجة لذلك العشرات من الأسرى والمئات بعد التحرر، ولا زال الآلاف من الأسرى والأسرى السابقين يعانون من آثار التعذيب.
وأوضحت في هذا الصدد، أنه ونذ العام 1967 وحتى الآن ، استشهد (69أسيرا) جراء التعذيب، و( 43 ) بسبب الإهمال الطبي، و( 75 ) نتيجة القتل العمد بعد الاعتقال، وهي سياسة قديمة جديدة مورست بحق الأسرى منذ السنوات الأولى للاحتلال، ولكنها تصاعدت بشكل ملحوظ خلال انتفاضة الأقصى ( 50 شهيداً )، لافتةً إلى أن آخر من التحق بهذه القافلة هو المعتقل الإداري، جمال حسن السراحين (37 عاماً) من سكان بلدة بيت أولا شمال الخليل في الضفة الغربية، وذلك بتاريخ 16 كانون الثاني- يناير 2007 ، في معتقل النقب الصحراوي نتيجة للإهمال الطبي، حيث إنه كان يعاني من عدة أمراض ولم يتلقَ الرعاية الطبية اللازمة.
واعتبرت الدراسة أن العام 2006 كان الأسوأ بالنسبة للأسرى، إذ إنه منذ عملية الوهم المتبدد، حيث ازدادت الهجمة شراسة على الأسرى وازداد معها استفحال أزمة حقوق الإنسان، وذلك بشكل صامت وبعيداً عن وسائل الإعلام، ودون أدنى رقابة، مستغلين بذلك انشغال العالم بالقضايا الإقليمية وانشغال الفلسطينيين بموضوع الحصار، وما يتعرضون له من قصف ودمار لكل مناحي البنية التحتية.
وبينت أن الاعتقالات سجلت ارتفاعاً ملحوظاً، حيث وصل عدد من اعتقلتهم قوات الاحتلال خلال العام المنصرم فقط إلى قرابة 6000 مواطن، وتصاعد اعتقال الأطفال والنساء، وكذلك اعتقال امهات وزوجات الأسرى، وأضيف للفئة المستهدفة النواب والوزراء بشكل جماعي.
واضافت بأن أوضاع الأسرى ازدادت سوءاً ومعاناة، والهجمة تصاعدت لتمس بشكل مباشر كرامتهم، ولتطال مجمل مناحي حياتهم، وإنجازاتهم، وتوقفت زيارات الأهل لشهور عدة، ومنع الآلاف من ذوي الأسرى بشكل جماعي وفرادي من زيارة أبنائهم، وتصاعدت سياسة العزل الانفرادي، وتصاعدت سياسة التفتيشات الليلية والعبث بمحتويات الأسرى واتلافها ، وفرض الغرامات المالية عليهم لأتفه الأسباب، ومصادرة أموالهم وإغلاق حسابات أخرى، وتصاعد استخدام العنف بالهراوات والغاز المسيل للدموع لأتفه الاسباب، حتى أثناء نقلهم للمحاكم او لسجون اخرى أو أثناء ذهابهم للمستشفى للعلاج، مما تسبب باصابة العديد منهم بكسور واصابات مباشرة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*توصيات :
*وأوصى فروانة في دراسته، بأن تتكفل المؤسسات العاملة لأجل قضايا القدس والأسرى بمتابعة الأسرى المقدسيين، من خلال تشكيل اللجنة الشعبية للدفاع عن الأسرى المقدسيين، يقودها عدد من الأسرى المحررين، وانشاء موقع إلكتروني خاص باللجنة، وعمل ملفّ كاملٍ عنهم يشمل بياناتهم كاملة، بما فيها أحوالهم الشخصية، والعائلية، والأحكام الصادرة بحقهم، وعناوين ذويهم وصورهم، و يتم تحديثه أولاً بأوّل وفقاً للمتغيرات من اعتقالات وإفراجات وأحكام .
ولفت إلى أهمية تنظيم فعاليات ومؤتمرات داخل فلسطين وخارجها في دول عربية وإسلامية وحتى في دول أوروبية، وبشكل مستمر، وتبث عبر الفضائيات العربية، و يسلط الضوء فيها على ما يتعرض له الأسرى المقدسيين ومعاناتهم من كافة النواحي، والضغط باستمرار لإدراج قضيتهم ضمن أية مفاوضات سياسية وبنصوص واضحة، والتمسك بالإفراج عن أسرى مقدسيين، في إطار أية صفقة لتبادل الأسرى بين حزبه وحكومة الاحتلال.
وأشار إلى أهمية الضغط على المجتمع الدولي وحثه على التحرك لإنقاذ الأسرى، ودعم مطالبهم في العيش بكرامة، وضمن ظروف حياتية تليق بالإنسان الأسير ووفقاً للإتفاقيات الدولية، وخاصة اتفاقية جنيف، وذلك من خلال اللقاءات مع برلمانيين وحقوقيين وممثلي المؤسسات الإنسانية والحقوقية للتدخل العاجل لوقف الإنتهاكات الفاضحة لحقوق الإنسان الفلسطيني الأسير، والتي تتعارض بشكل فاضح مع كافة الإتفاقيات والمواثيق الدولية.
وشددت التوصيات على ضرورة الاهتمام بالأسرى المقدسيين، من خلال توفير الدعم القانوني لهم وضمان استمرار زيارات المحامين لهم والتخفيف عنهم من خلال تقديم المساعدات المالية لهم ولذويهم ولأطفالهم.
1. ودعت إلى اهمية تأهيل الأسرى المقدسيين المحررين في مجالات مختلفة من تعليم وتدريب مهني . . .إلخ، وتقديم المساعدة المالية والطبية لهم خاصة ممن يمضون فترات طويلة في السجن، والعمل مع وسائل الإعلام والإعلاميين تسليط الضوء على قضيتهم وأوضاعهم ومعاناتهم بكلّ الوسائل الممكنة، وإعداد تقارير وأفلام وثائقية تبث في المحطات العربية المختلفة.
كما أوصت الدراسة بالعمل على إصدار مطبوعات خاصة بالأسرى المقدسيين من دراسات وبحوث وتقارير دورية وبوسترات . . . إلخ، والتعاون في هذا المجال مع طلبة الجامعات ومراكز البحوث الفلسطينية والعربية، حيث من يلاحظ شحة المعلومات والدراسات الخاصة بهم، كما لم تحظَ قضية الأسرى المقدسيين بالأهمية الكافية على أجندة المؤسسات المعنية بقضايا الأسرى عموماً.
وأوصت بتوفير فرص إداء فريضة الحج، لمجموعة محددة سنوياً ، من الأسرى السابقين ولأمهات وآباء وزوجات الأسرى الحاليين، خاصةً من يقضون أحكاماً بالسجن مدى الحياة،وممن هم معتقلون منذ سنوات طويلة، لما سيكون لذلك الأثر الطيب والإيجابي على الأسرى وذويهم.
وخلصت إلى ضرورة التأكيد بأن قضية الأسرى هي قضية مركزية بالنسبة للشعب الفلسطيني عامة، وتحظى بأهمية بالغة، فغالبية الشعب الفلسطيني تجرع ألم الاعتقال وفراق الأحبة والأصدقاء والجيران، وبات السجن والاعتقال والتعذيب من المفردات الثابتة في القاموس الفلسطيني، معربةً عن أملها في أن تحظى بنفس الأهمية بالنسبة للأمتين العربية والإسلامية، على اعتبار أن هؤلاء الأسرى ناضلوا وضحوا بحريتهم وبزهرات شبابهم من أجل قضية عربية إسلامية مقدسة، وبالتالي الدفاع عنهم ومساندتهم بكل الوسائل والإمكانيات الممكنة، والعمل الدؤوب على تحريرهم هو واجب عربي وإسلامي، وهم بحاجة لجهود الجميع كلٌ في بلده وموقعه.

----------

